
Show HN: Prezlr - Helping you do better remote presentations - deafcalculus
https://medium.com/@dhruv.writeme/introducing-prezlr-helping-you-do-better-remote-presentations-15f3e551f580
======
mogambo097
nice tool.. especially useful when you need to make presentations when you are
on low B.W connections! Mogambo Kush Hua!!!

